# What to do about cold walls in winter



## TRANSAM (Jun 23, 2014)

Home was built in 1994. It is a 2 story contemporary Cape Cod. I was suggested by contractor to have blown in insulation in walls. Is this good? What about present insulation in walls? What other suggestions would help? Thanks


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

That is when there isn't insulation in there.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Get another contractor.If the house was built in 1994 the walls are insulated with batt most likely.You can't blow in insulation on top of batt.
Check all of your windows and doors for air intrusion.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

If you have batts, you won't effectively get more insulation in there and you need to tell us more about the construction to get the correct recommendations.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

We dense pack walls with batting regularly. You can find videos online showing how the cellulose will fill the cavity and compress the fg. The question is whether or not it is worth it for ROI based on what type of batting is in there. On a home built in 94, you probably have the correct batting in there (r13 for 4" framing or r19 for 6") in which case it would probably not be a wise investment. If you can get someone in with a blower door and thermal cam to take a look you'll be able to see if there are uninsulated cavities, etc.


----------

